# Unkraut lassen oder wegmachen?



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

also ich hatte mir ja eigentlich vorgenommen, dass bei mir wachsen darf, was da wachsen möchte (natürlich in der Hoffnung, dass vor allem die gepflanzten Pflanzen wachsen.

Es wächst bei mir auch schon schön los, bin ja ganz zufrieden, aber eine Pflanze, vermutlich ein Unkraut, ist relativ zahlreich vorhanden und ich weiß nicht mal, was es ist. (deswegen poste ich auch hier in der Hoffnung, dass Du Werner mal wieder mit Deinem klaren Blick weißt, was das ist)

Wie handhabt ihr das (bei naturnahen Teichen), wie in Omas Kräutergarten oder eher wie in freier Natur?


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

in dem Stadium ist es noch schwer zu sagen um welche Pflanze es sich da handelt. Ziemlich sicher ist es eines von den kleinblütigen Weidenröschen, eventuell Epilobium parviflorum oder Epilobium adnatum. Eine besondere Schönheit sind beide nicht, und sie können auch beide durch Versamung ziemlich lästig werden. In der Naturheilkunde gelten beide Pflanzen als Heilmittel bei Prostatabeschwerde.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2004)

Hallo,

*"Prostatabeschwerden*"-mal gut das es nicht bei uns im Garten wächst.

Da wird einen ja ganz anders.  

Glaube die Nachbarn haben sowas auch-ist ziemlich robust und wiederstandfähig.

Kommt bei Ihnen immer wieder!

Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2004)

Hallo Susanne,
ich kann Werner nur zustimmen. Aber Probleme mit der Prostata wirst du ja nicht bekommen. Die Pflanze selbst macht wirklich nicht viel her, die Einzelblüten aber schon. Dazu muss man aber eine gewisse Begeisterung für Pflanzen haben. Bei meinem Teich lasse ich sie wachsen und lichte die Bestände ab und an aus.
Gruss, Eugen
PS. es gibt keine Unkräuter in einem naturnahen Garten und Teich. Das sind alles Wildkräuter !!


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2004)

Unser Biologe in der Firma sagt auch immer:

"Es gibt keine Unkräuter, es gibt höchstens unerwünschte Kräuter"


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2004)

*schöne Bilder*

8) 
http://nafoku.de/flora/htm/epilangu.htm http://www.flogaus-faust.de/e/epilangu.htm
http://heilpflanzen.wetteronline.de/weidenroeschen/weidenroeschen.shtml

Organismenreich: Plantae (Pflanzen)
Unter-Organismenreich: Tracheobionta (Gefäßpflanzen)
Abteilung: Magnoliophyta (Bedecktsamer)
Klasse: Magnoliopsida (Zweikeimblättrige)
Unterklasse: Rosidae ()
Ordnung: Myrtales (Myrtenartige)
Familie: Onagraceae (Nachtkerzengewächse)
Gattung: Epilobium (Weidenröschen)
Artname: Epilobium parviflorum
Deutscher Name:Kleinblütiges Weidenröschen
ZeigerwerteLicht:7-Halblichtpflanze
Temperatur:5-Mäßigwärmezeiger
Kontinentalität:3-ozeanisch bis subozeanisch
Feuchtigkeit:9-Nässezeiger
Reaktion:8-Schwachbasen- bis Basenzeiger
Stickstoff:6-mäßig stickstoffreiche bis stickstoffreiche Standorte anzeigend
Salz:0 = nicht salzertragend
Lebensform:H, C
Soziologie:Sparganio-Glycerion (Röhrichte und Seggenrieder)


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2004)

Wow - noch  nicht mal 5 Stunden  her und schon weiß ich alles, was ich meine wissen zu müssen - super - herzlichen Dank Werner, Eugen, und auch an Thorsten und Falk!!!!!!!

Dann werd ich das mal wachsen lassen, solange man es auslichten kann ists ja gar net so schlecht, hatte nur Angst, dass sich das so tief verwurzelt (wenns mal groß ist), dass ich es nicht mehr weg bekomme und wie ich grad nachgelesen hab bei einem der Links (danke auch an den unbekannten "Spender" - dat Zeugs ist wohl auch in einigen Teemischungen drin - dann gibts bald Wildröschen-Bachminzen-Teemischung  

Und jetzt, wo ich dieses Bild sehe, weiß ich auch, welche Pflanze das ist, die hab ich schon viel in meinem - ähm - ehemals Kräuterbeet gehabt.

http://heilpflanzen.wetteronline.de/weidenroeschen/Weidenroeschen-epilobium-angustifolium.jpg


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2004)

Hallo Susanne...

solange die Pflanze schön aussieht und sie dich nicht stört...   
ich würde sie dann wachsen lassen und notfalls eben immer wieder auslichten...

bis dann


----------

